# الاتصال مجانا - مجررب - 100/100



## THE GALILEAN (15 نوفمبر 2006)

للاتصال لاي دولة في العالم ما عدا المغرب

اليكم البرنامج 
http://www.freecall.com/en/download.html

المرجو الردود

و شكراااا.


----------



## makaneno (17 نوفمبر 2006)

البرنامج حلو اوي ومشكور لتعبك بس علي فكرة هو شغال بس مع امريكا مش بيتصل باي دولة تانية


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل


----------



## نادر ناجى نصيف (17 يناير 2007)

شكراً على هذا البرنامج الجميل
وجارى التجربة
نادر ناجى


----------



## sameh_gpc (17 يناير 2007)

نشكركم علي البرنامج الجامد اوي


----------



## hanysabry (27 يناير 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج جارى التحميل


----------



## المقارى (31 يناير 2007)

البرنامج نزلته ومش عارف اشغله ياريت الطرقة لو سمحت    مش عارف الباسوورد ايه


----------



## aossy fred (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا إلك جاري التحميل


----------



## aossy fred (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا إلك جاري التحميل


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 يناير 2007)

تم التحميل وجارى التجربه
شكرا لتعبك ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bos.bboss (1 فبراير 2007)

الباسوردبتاعالبرنام


----------

